# Katy TX Sable Rescued GSD Needs Home



## Chasinglight

Hi All, I rescued this gorgeous, purebred GSD just over a week ago thinking that I would be able to get her into a rescue. Unfortunately, when they know a GSD is safe, they tend to not be interested. I have a very balanced and calm house with three cats and a calm, intelligent, rescued working line GSD. This new rescused girl, Roxie, has a high prey drive and my cats have had to be locked in my bedroom for over a week and I really need to find her a home. I took Roxie to the vet the day I picked her up and she has no micro-chip. She is heartworm negative and has now had all of her basic shots. She is just now completing her heat cycle and needs to be spayed. She has obviously never been provided structure and I've been working with her on impulse control - leash walking, jumping, and mouthing. She walks beautifully on the leash 98% of the time; has quickly learned that jumping gets her nothing but scolding; and that planting her bottom on the floor earns her food, treats, etc. She's learned to not shove and push her way in/out of the door and that sitting quietly in front of the open door earns her a walk. She's a quick study! She gets along well with my own GSD and I think that she truly loves other dogs in general. Unfortunately, she doesn't seem to have a clue how to meet them properly and is reactive when walking on a leash. When introducing her to my own GSD, she snapped once, I corrected her, and all was fine. I would not want to see her go to a home with cats or small dogs due to her high prey drive. Because of the mouthing which, with correction, has all but diminished, I would recommend that she not go to a home with small children as they may be frightened thinking that she is trying to bite them. She's not. Roxie simply loves people and wants to be with them. If I'm on the computer, she comes up and nuzzles my arms trying to get me to pet her. She is truly a sweetheart who needs a calm, patient, and knowledgeable GSD owner. All I'm asking is reimbursement of any vetting costs that have been incurred by the time she is adopted. So far, the total is $117. She'll be spayed which will be at least another $200. Please contact me at [email protected] or (281) 693-0456 evenings before 8:30 pm central time and weekends. I can also be reached from 6:30 am to 4:00 pm at (713) 735-3805. If I don't answer, leave a message and I'll call you back asap. Roxie is located in Katy, Texas.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Can you offer to foster her for the rescues - that gets their vetting to cover things like her spay, gets her exposure on their websites, their screening help, and then their lifetime coverage for her...

If you don't do that - please have her spayed through whatever services you have available in your area: http://www.houstonpettalk.com/resources/cost-spay-neuter/ (not sure if there are more).

Hopefully emoore will see this and offer some help. 

Thank you for helping her.


----------



## Chasinglight

Hi Jean, Thank you for your helpful information. I volunteer for Second Chance GSD Rescue here but they probably won't take her due to her reactivity to other dogs. We've been waiting for her to go out of heat before testing her to give her the best chance being accepted into the program. Even if she gets in, I'll have to foster her as we never have enough fosters. I'm also working with a woman in Dallas who has started a GSD rescue there (She also founded both of the GSD rescues in Houston). She is checking to see if we can get her into the home of her co-intake person for a few months of training. So far, a decision has not been made. If they won't take her, she has promised to help me get her listed on Petfinder, etc. My issue is that time is of the essence for me because of my cats. There lives have been greatly affected and even though they are safe behind closed doors, they are fearful and their lives have been greatly altered. I just want them to feel safe in their own home again.

I will go and check out your link now for the spay and neuter services. Thanks again!!! -Sherri


----------



## Jax08

Did you ask the rescues to courtesy post her on petfinder for you? Even if they don't have room to take her, they will quite often courtesy post for you!


----------

